# Homeowner drill and eel



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Pumped a tank today and noticed this laying by the cleanout. Looked like 3/4" innercore chucked into the drill with the end cut off so no cutter. There was another piece of the cable laying nearby. Both cables were 8' to 10' long.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I can feel the electricity flowing through me from here.....


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

You would need Popeye forearms to use that thing for more than a couple of minutes.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

He had rodded through his inlet baffle (orangburge).


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

The person that. Can run that thing 100 feet. Is a bad mofo.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow, did the HO have a mullet and a last name of mcagaver


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Sounds like a HO has been reading the forums


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I meet a old man once who abused his employees with that set up.


----------

